
Video showing huge security breach in iOS permissions nobody sees - vitovalov
https://twitter.com/vitovalov/status/931954979153367040
======
mayoff
There is no security breach here. In iOS 11, the standard photo picker runs in
a separate process. When the user picks a photo, one-time access to that
single photo is give. To the app. Since the user is picking the photo, and can
just cancel, no separate permission is needed.

[https://stackoverflow.com/q/46404628/77567](https://stackoverflow.com/q/46404628/77567)

~~~
tinus_hn
Ironically the last ‘huge breach’ was that there is not enough granularity,
you could only share everything or nothing. Here you can share one item
explicitly and it’s a huge breach again.

